# Let me introduce myself



## Patrick Power 1965 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hello , I am a third generation bookmaker, my late father John was a legendary on course bookmaker who bet under the name John Power, a huge name in the 1980's, famous for never refusing a bet. I am now a gambling consultant, as I have been a racecourse clerk, TicTac years ago,(when bookmakers actually made a book and weren't just commision agents for Betfair). I also worked in the S.P office, handled large telephone punters, and worked in the early days of online football betting, up to present day. All in all I believe i am qualified to consult and advice on all aspects of gambling. I am currently working with a new company Football Edge, which has a aglorithm that  indentifues value bets. It is marketed on a subscription basis, it works, customers show a profit. Have a look www.footballedge.co.uk .


----------

